# Prior Years of Service of Former Canadian Forces Members



## maniac (17 Apr 2012)

For those now in the Public Service,  your military service time will be used for the purpose of leave credit calculations.  Don't think they did this to make anyone happy,  they lost a grievance in 2010 to the RCMP and a few vets decided to take them also.  This is regardless of whether or not priority hiring was used.  It's on a going forward basis and is implemented 1 Apr 2012.  Translates to not retroactive,  it's still being decided on how it's going to work.  Here's the quote from UNDE below: 

Federal budget 2012 announced that effective April 1, 2012, prior years of service of former Canadian Forces members will be taken into account for purposes of calculating annual leave credits for those members now employed in the federal public service.

The UNDE national office is receiving several inquiries regarding the above noted federal budget provision.

There are former military members employed in many government departments. UNDE has not been advised by DND or the Bargaining Agent on the details of how the employer, Treasury Board, will start implementing the changes.

It is anticipated that all eligible staff will be contacted by the employer to provide information on their past military service so that their personnel profiles can be updated and the new leave calculations done. UNDE will ensure that as more details become available that this information will be immediately communicated to UNDE members for their information.


----------

